# [INSTALLATION] Probleme disque dur installation gentoo

## re12

Bonjour

J'ai tenter d'installer une gentoo sur ma config a base de disque dur sata.

Lors de l'installation, le disque est reconnu en tant que sda, mais au reboot (une fois le noyau compiler, grub installer...) les disque sont reconnnu en hda, ce qui pose probleme...

La gentoo ne démarre donc pas...

Avez vous déjà eu ce probleme?

Merci

 :Wink: Last edited by re12 on Mon Oct 08, 2007 11:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GaMeS

Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum.

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Salut !
> 
> Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci 
> 
> 

 

En ce qui concerne ton problème de détection de disque dur, comment as tu compilé ton kernel ? à la main ou genkernel ? dans tout les cas, tu as surement omis d'installer le module qui détecte correctement ton chipset (JMicron, intel... ).

Quel est le nom et la référence de ta carte mère ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

>  dans tout les cas, tu as surement omis d'installer le module qui détecte correctement ton chipset (JMicron, intel... ).
> 
> Quel est le nom et la référence de ta carte mère ?

 

Si c'était le cas il verrait même pas ses disques. Je pense plutôt à une histoire de libata/pata ou un truc comme ça non?

----------

## GaMeS

Oui, je pense qu'il a mis les modules PATA etc... mais pas d'activation SCSI ou S-ATA.

----------

## re12

Bonjour à vous et merci  :Smile: 

J'ai une ABIT AW9D-MAX et j'ai compilé le kernel à la main.

----------

## l_arbalette

 *re12 wrote:*   

> au reboot (une fois le noyau compiler, grub installer...) les disque sont reconnnu en hda, ce qui pose probleme...
> 
> La gentoo ne démarre donc pas...
> 
> 

 

Comment tu sais que les disques sont reconnus en hda si ta Gentoo ne démarre pas ?

Quelle est ta ligne de boot dans ton grub.conf ?

Avec quel support as-tu fait ton install ?

----------

## nico_calais

Si ton disque est reconnu hda, tu peux toujours lancer un live-cd et effectuer les modifs sur ton grub.conf pour qu'il tente de booter sur le hda.

Tu peux aussi directement tester ta theorie en modifiant la ligne de ton grub.conf au démarrage. A l'invite de grub, il me semble que tu dois appuyer sur la touche "e" pour edit

----------

## Deusexodus

Je confirme : c'est 'e' sur la ligne que tu veux éditer ensuite tu as les 4 ou 5 lignes c'est encore 'e' sur les lignes que tu veux éditer et Entrée pour valider (la modification se fait en clavier qwerty). Et quand toutes les options sont modifiées (on ne reboot pas !!!) on appuit sur 'b' (comme ???? .... boot  :Very Happy: )

Et tu a éditer ton petit grub.

@+

----------

## l_arbalette

 *Deusexodus wrote:*   

> Et tu a éditer ton petit grub.

 

Juste une précision : il me semble que ce n'est valable qu'une fois. Au prochain reboot, ça reprend de nouveau ce qui est dans grub.conf...

----------

## Deusexodus

Oui bien sur ! Ça permet de booter sur le système pour ensuite modifier le grub (mais la méthode que tu avais donné au dessus avec le live-cd marche aussi).

@+

EDIT : remarque avec un write bien placé c'est possible qu'il change le fichier (je vais regarder le man)

----------

## areuareu

Bonjour,

je peux me tromper, mais il me semble que le support CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA est le module qui transforme les disques sd en hd.

Cela vaudrait le coup de faire:

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i sata pour vérifier.

je vois mon disque sata en sda et cela donne

pollux ~ # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i sata

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=m

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_SATA_MV=m

CONFIG_SATA_NV=m

CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR=m

CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=m

CONFIG_SATA_SX4=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIS=m

CONFIG_SATA_ULI=m

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=m

CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE=m

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

Cordialement

----------

## re12

Bonjour

Désolé d'avoir été aussi tardif a repondre.

J'ai reussi a la faire booter en mettant tout en hda au lieux de sda, mais forcement le debit est tres bas... 

hdparm -t /dev/hda: 3.48MB/sec

J'ai donc pu faire ton test areuareu, et j'ai le meme resultat que toi.

Que faire?

Merci

----------

## YetiBarBar

Que donne :

```
hdparm -I /dev/hda
```

(utilise nopaste si tu peux, la sortie étant assez longue)

----------

## re12

Salut,

Voici le resultat:

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo ~ # hdparm -I /dev/hda
> 
> /dev/hda:
> 
> ATA device, with non-removable media
> ...

 

----------

## re12

personnes n'a d'idée?

----------

## loopx

Heuuu

Pour moi, si tu as un disque SATA (truc qui se branche avec un tit cable rouge), ben ca doit forcément se trouver en /dev/sd*  si c'est pas le cas, c'est que ton kernel est mal fait.

Pour mon disque SATA, j'ai juste coché le driver VIA qui se trouve à coté de tous les autres :

```

  │ CONFIG_SATA_VIA:                                                                                                                              │

  │                                                                                                                                               │

  │ This option enables support for VIA Serial ATA.                                                                                               │

  │                                                                                                                                               │

  │ If unsure, say N.                                                                                                                             │

  │                                                                                                                                               │

  │ Symbol: SATA_VIA [=y]                                                                                                                         │

  │ Prompt: VIA SATA support                                                                                                                      │

  │   Defined at drivers/ata/Kconfig:154                                                                                                          │

  │   Depends on: ATA && PCI                                                                                                                      │

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                   │

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                         │

  │       -> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers (ATA [=y]) 

```

Pas besoin de cocher un truc plus exotic ...

Try again   :Wink: 

----------

## re12

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Heuuu
> 
> Pour moi, si tu as un disque SATA (truc qui se branche avec un tit cable rouge), ben ca doit forcément se trouver en /dev/sd*  si c'est pas le cas, c'est que ton kernel est mal fait.
> 
> Pour mon disque SATA, j'ai juste coché le driver VIA qui se trouve à coté de tous les autres :
> ...

 

j'ai bien reesayer avec l'option ci dessus mais pareil...  :Sad: 

----------

## loopx

donne nous un ptit peu un "lspci" stp ...

qui provient de: emerge pciutils -pv

----------

